# M16 Shell case pen



## RosezPenZ (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried it?  Maybe first question should be what is the size of the shell? I've got a customer that whats to know if I can do it, but they are many miles away and I dont have a shell casing to look at and measure.
Any ideas or links to point me at?


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 2, 2012)

5.56mm NATO caliber pen kit - $15.45 : Bullet Pen Kits


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 2, 2012)

As Jon said,  the M16 is chambered in 5.56x45mm NATO caliber, which is nearly identical to 223 Remington.  Components are readily available if you want to make the pen yourself, or you can buy it in kit form.

Check out Various Calibers for an example.  5.56 NATO is on the far left.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## RosezPenZ (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for quick reply


----------

